# pasar en computadora



## listener

Hola. 
Quisiera saber si en otros países se dice "pasar en computadora" cuando se teclea un manuscrito en formato electrónico.

Gracias.


----------



## Maihue

Por lo menos aquí no, por ningún motivo.


----------



## listener

Hola, Maihue.

¿Cómo se dice entonces, si no "pasar en computadora"

Gracias.


----------



## andreax_x

tipear, teclear...


----------



## Maihue

Sí, andreax_x está en lo correcto. "Tipear en el computador" estaría bien, según yo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
si llegué a escuchar esa expresión alguna vez, pero hace unos años atras, ahora ya no...pero no podría asegurarte (como creo) si es por que esta obsoleta debido a los avances tecnológicos... 

Actualmente, escucho.
Transcribe esto, ponlo en digital, tipea este documento, (y todos entienden que será en una computadora)

Saludos 
Rosa


----------



## Kerena

En Colombia decimos digitar o transcribir un texto, informe, etc. Pero algunas personas también emplean la expresión *tipear*, que por cierto es un anglicismo innecesario.


----------



## ErOtto

ROSANGELUS said:


> ponlo en digital


 
¿En la época de las máquinas de escribir... ¿se ponía en analógico? 

En España, de todas las expresiones anteriores, sólo usaríamos "transcribir un texto"... y lo haríamos en un ordenador. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## chics

También _pasar a ordenador_, a veces oigo _pasar a máquina_ (para el ordenador) de cuando la "máquina" era la máquina de escribir.


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría "pasar a*l* ordenador".


----------



## chics

Por aquí (o al menos con la gente que hablo) es _a_, no _al_, como _pasar a limpio_, se considera un modo no un lugar. Como lugar supongo que sería algo así como_ introducir_/_meter en el ordenador_ o en la máquina.

Por cierto, estaba pensando que un ordenador también es una máquina (obvio ) y que mucha gente le llama máquina, así que...


----------



## piraña utria

listener said:


> Hola.
> Quisiera saber si en otros países se dice "pasar en computadora" cuando se teclea un manuscrito en formato electrónico.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola:

Ví lo que dijo Kerena sobre Colombia, pero la verdad es que aquí en Cartagena, entre las versiones usadas para esa idea, sí tiene vigencia "pasar en computadora" (me atrevería a decir que es la más usada además).

De las demás que han señalado "transcribir" tal o cual texto, sin siquiera mencionar la computadora, es la otra alternativa por acá. 

Saludos,


----------



## asjofe

La palabra computador o computadora no es frecuente en castellano. Se le llama ordenador y me parece más frecuente (no sé si más correcto) pasar *al *ordenador. Sin embargo, cuando hablamos de máquina de escribir utilizamos la expresión pasar *a* máquina. 

¿Podría ser por que en el ordenador lo introduces y se queda en él aunque sea por poco tiempo (luego decides si lo imprimes o lo guardas), y en la máquina de escribir no?

No sé, es una idea.


----------



## piraña utria

asjofe said:


> La palabra computador o computadora no es frecuente en castellano.


 
Hola:

Creo que te faltó aclarar que en España. En Latinoamérica computador/computadora es lo usual, sin descartar que entenderíamos ordenador por supuesto.

Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

En España muchos todavía decimos: *pásalo a máquina*. Reminiscencias de la Oliveti.


----------



## mirx

> _pasar a máquina_ (para el ordenador) de cuando la "máquina" era la máquina de escribir.


 
De ahí mismo se dice en México, "pasar a/en la computadora".

_Pásalo a la compu._

Gracias a dios - o quien sea- nadie dice _tipear_ todavía. Creo que primero diríamos "_gruaitear"_ o algo así.


----------



## loladamore

En cuanto a "tipear", ¿cómo se pronuncia? ¿_Ti_-pear como "ti" en español? ¿o _tai_-pear, iniciando con el sonido parecido al vocablo inglés del cual fue tomado prestado?

Otra opción mexicana bastante común -en mi experiencia- para pasar en (la) computadora es *capturar*.

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

loladamore said:


> En cuanto a "tipear", ¿cómo se pronuncia? ¿_Ti_-pear como "ti" en español? ¿o _tai_-pear, iniciando con el sonido parecido al vocablo inglés del cual fue tomado prestado?
> 
> Otra opción mexicana bastante común -en mi experiencia- para pasar en (la) computadora es *capturar*.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola Lola:

Tipear no existe en nuestro idioma: teclear, o digitar menos común para este evento, son verbos que se me vienen a la cabeza.

"Tipear" es anglicismo que opino debemos rechazar.

Saludos,


----------



## Camilo1964

loladamore said:


> En cuanto a "tipear", ¿cómo se pronuncia? ¿_Ti_-pear como "ti" en español? ¿o _tai_-pear, iniciando con el sonido parecido al vocablo inglés del cual fue tomado prestado?
> 
> Otra opción mexicana bastante común -en mi experiencia- para pasar en (la) computadora es *capturar*.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Lola:

En la Universidad donde doy clases así como en mi oficina, es sumamente común el uso del tipear y la pronunciación (coloquial) es tipiar. Sin embargo, a la hora de conjugar dicho verbo la e en tipEar se conserva.

Yo prefiero usar transcribir o pasar en limpio, pero la verdad no se usan casi nada en Venezuela (por lo menos en mi círculo).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## loladamore

Es muy válida tu opinión, piraña, pero por lo visto en varios paises sí se dice "tipear" y, por ende, existe.
Gracias, Camilo.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

asjofe said:


> La palabra computador o computadora no es frecuente en castellano.



Eso es en España. No en el castellano general.



Mangato said:


> En España muchos todavía decimos: *pásalo a máquina*. Reminiscencias de la Oliveti.


En serio? 



Camilo1964 said:


> Yo prefiero usar transcribir o pasar en limpio, pero la verdad no se usan casi nada en Venezuela (por lo menos en mi círculo).
> Camilo


Hola Camilo:
Si me imagino que es en tu círculo, ya que en mi entorno si se utiliza bastante la palabra transcribir y por supuesto en más medida ,tipear.

Lo de pasar en limpio, tambien se usa...pero muy poco.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Mangato

ROSANGELUS said:


> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Mangato* En España muchos todavía decimos: *pásalo a máquina*. Reminiscencias de la Oliveti.
> 
> En serio?
> 
> Rosa


 
Y tan serio. Realmente en la actualidad se escribe tan poco a mano, (salvo los apuntes de estudiante, y por lo que veo utilizan grabadora), que casi no existe esta opción.

Pero la computadora, o el ordenador como por aquí decimos, no deja de ser una máquina. Y además todavía quedan nostálgicos.  
En una ocasión pregunté a un empleado al que observé muy atareado con operaciones matemáticas ¿Que está haciendo?
Me contestó imperturbable
*Comprobando a mano las operaciones de la calculadora*

Pero lo que más se oye es 
*Tecléame este documento*, y menos *digítame esta carta*

Saludos a todos y buen fin de semana


----------



## piraña utria

loladamore said:


> En cuanto a "tipear", ¿cómo se pronuncia? ¿_Ti_-pear como "ti" en español? ¿o _tai_-pear, iniciando con el sonido parecido al vocablo inglés del cual fue tomado prestado?
> 
> Otra opción mexicana bastante común -en mi experiencia- para pasar en (la) computadora es *capturar*.
> 
> Saludos.


 


loladamore said:


> Es muy válida tu opinión, piraña, pero por lo visto en varios paises sí se dice "tipear" y, por ende, existe.
> Gracias, Camilo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola Loli:

Sin rencores por supuesto mis comentarios. Tienes razón en cuanto a que "existe", pero definitivamente no es correcto, máxime habiendo verbos aceptados por la RAE que describen perfectamente la actividad de "tipear".

Siempre vamos a encontrar palabras "existentes" pero que no se adecúan al criterio de rectitud estandarizado para nosotros que es el de la RAE.

En lo coloquial uno puede decir muchas cosas; vr. gr, acá en Cartagena todo el tiempo le dicen "aparar" en el béisbol a la actividad de "atrapar" la pelota" y te digo que en cualquier estrato social inclusive, pero de ahí a decir que sea correcto y que recomendemos su uso hay un largo camino por recorrer. 

Saludos,


----------



## loladamore

piraña utria said:


> Sin rencores por supuesto ...
> 
> Siempre vamos a encontrar palabras "existentes" pero que no se adecúan al criterio de rectitud estandarizado para nosotros que es el de la RAE.


 
¡Claro! Igualmente sin rencores. 
La RAE siempre está como a medio siglo atrás del uso de los hablantes, a veces más en lo conciernente a Latinoamerica. 
Termina aceptando muchos préstamos y neologismos (como "escáner") aunque, por supuesto, otros jamás pasarán a formar parte del léxico estandarizado. 
Diría que el caso de "tipiar" en algunos países latinoamericanos aún está en veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Delfos

En Argentina: Pasar en computadora. Sí, como en un anuncio de "se pasan trabajos en computadora".

Ya que estamos (es que no me podía contener )...

Tipear podría venir, tranquilamente, de "tipo", que según el DRAE:



> 5. m. Pieza de la imprenta y de la máquina de escribir en que está de realce una letra u otro signo.



Por lo que tendría perfecta validez decir tipear para referirse al acto de componer un texto. Lo que llevado a un ambiente moderno sería escribir en una computadora.

Con lo cual me atrevo a decir : 

Puede que no exista la palabra como tal, reconocida por la RAE, pero de ahí a que no deba usarse o sea incorrecta...

Yo la pondría en la categoría de "palabras demasiado modernas para los dinosaurios de la RAE". (Con mis mayores respetos hacia la gente de la RAE)


----------



## piraña utria

Lord Delfos said:


> Tipear podría venir, tranquilamente, de "tipo", que según el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo que tendría perfecta validez decir tipear para referirse al acto de componer un texto. Lo que llevado a un ambiente moderno sería escribir en una computadora.
> 
> Con lo cual me atrevo a decir :
> 
> Puede que no exista la palabra como tal, reconocida por la RAE, pero de ahí a que no deba usarse o sea incorrecta...
> 
> Yo la pondría en la categoría de "palabras demasiado modernas para los dinosaurios de la RAE". (Con mis mayores respetos hacia la gente de la RAE)


 
Un cordial saludo para tí también Lord Delfos:

Creo que en cualquier momento arman otro hilo a partir de estos comentarios pero no importa dado lo enriquecedor del tema.

Respetuosamente te digo que no veo pertinente el argumento: si fuese válido, "tipear" existiría por contera desde la invención de la imprenta, o al menos de las máquinas de escribir, lo que evidentemente no es así.

Por otra parte, sí veo una diferencia esencial entre "colocar" un tipo de imprenta y lo que llaman "tipear": ¿lo esencial en este asunto no es el acto de tocar puntos del teclado? Si no es así, tendríamos que llamar "tipear/tipiar" a la utilización, y el resultado por supuesto, de programas tipo "Dragon".

A su vez no hay ninguna diferencia entre el acto de "teclear" y el de "tipiar/tipear".

Por mi parte, conociendo la no corrección de los términos vía DRAE, trato de no repetirlos.

Chévere si los persuado de cambiar, pero mi idea básica es puntualizar las a mi juicio debilidades de su posición.


----------



## Camilo1964

piraña utria said:


> Respetuosamente te digo que no veo pertinente el argumento: si fuese válido, "tipear" existiría por contera desde la invención de la imprenta, o al menos de las máquinas de escribir, lo que evidentemente no es así.


Hola Piraña: 

Está más que claro que la palabra no es oficial, si por tal entendemos que la haya recogido el famoso DRAE. 

Pero, se me ocurre, que lo de _tipear _no resulta tan incorrecto, si recordamos como se llamaban las piezas de las viejas máquinas de escribir que golpeaban la cinta entintada. En mi país se les llamaba _tipos_, tanto que había una especie de plastilina morada para limpiarlos a la cual se le llamaba _limpia-tipos_ y parece muy natural que de _tipo _se derivase _tipear_, creándose el neologismo correspondiente, pero no como adaptación (o castellanización) del _typing _del inglés.

A lo mejor me hace falta el café de la tarde y por eso tanta "creatividad".

Cordialmente,

Camilo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es pasar a la/en computadora; decimos pasar en limpio.


----------



## Kerena

En sintonía con Piraña. Nuestro idioma se caracteriza por la riqueza de sus expresiones y deberíamos hacer un esfuerzo como hispanoparlantes para evitar extranjerismos, y más cuando contamos con expresiones legítimas como digitar, teclear, transcribir  un texto.
La posición de la RAE me parece muy responsable, ojalá no cambie.


----------



## asjofe

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que te faltó aclarar que en España. En Latinoamérica computador/computadora es lo usual, sin descartar que entenderíamos ordenador por supuesto.
> 
> Saludos,


 

Tienes toda la razón. Es en el esmero de diferenciar castellano, del español y de otros idiomas también españoles distintos del castellano... etc, y con el fin de no herir susceptibilidades..., pues eso. Al final no lo digo correctamente. Mis disculpas. Efectivamente yo hablaba del español o castellano de España que es el único que conozco.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Pasar a máquina era como le decíamos.

De acuerdo con Lola en que es muy común "capturarlo".

Sin embargo considero que ahora es muy raro eso de "pasar", porque ya casi nunca hago un manuscrito para después pasarlo a la computadora: me siento, empiezo a teclear y tan tan.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
En estos asuntos de tecnología moderna, la RAE siempre va a estar un poco a la zaga, pero no creo que tanto, máxime si no hay vocablos que sustituyan a determinados aparatos. Ya lo han dicho: "escáner", por ejemplo. 
Respecto a "pasar en computadora" sí lo he escuchado. De hecho creo que es bastante frecuente, al igual que tipear. Pero también se escucha digitar (teclear ya no se usa). Los términos y expresiones en el campo de la informática son los más dinámicos y el lenguaje que se emplea es muy dado a los anglicismos; sobre todo, debido a que todos estos aparatitos llegan normalmente de Estados Unidos y con ellos los vocablos, que a veces se castellanizan y otras veces no. Por ejemplo, el mouse [léase maus] por acá no se le dice "ratón" ni remotamente.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá lo más normal es usar teclear; yo sí le digo ratón al mouse (y si es inalámbrico, ¿sería un ratón sin cola?)


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo nunca he escuchado eso de tipear, claro que vivo en un lugar en donde no tardo en escucharlo, pues se nota que es un spanglish. 

Por acá en CA es muy común decir pasarlo en la computadora o aún más específico, "pásalo en word" o en sentido general "pásalo en limpio en la computadora".

En el noroeste de México le llamamos la computadora a lo que en España se le conoce como el ordenador. 

Saludos


----------



## loladamore

Creo que voy a empezar a utilizar el hermosísimo verbo _dactilografiar_, como recomienda la RAE. Lástima que nadie me va a entender. 

Saludos.




¡Hola Peje! ¿Nada más tú y yo capturamos?


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> Creo que voy a empezar a utilizar el hermosísimo verbo _dactilografiar_, como recomienda la RAE. Lástima que nadie me va a entender.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Hola Peje! ¿Nada más tú y yo capturamos?


Si quieres que se te entienda menos aún, te recomiendo _mecanografiar_.

Aquí todos decimos _tipear_, y nadie de la RAE vino a pegarnos.


----------



## Inguca

Se dice "digitar" , por algo ya existe el puesto de "digitador/a".
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá, y más especificamente donde trabajo, hay una "taquimecanógrafa"... un hibrido entre, taquigrafía y mecanografía, es el nombre de su puesto de trabajo. Y es quien hace los documentos, minutas y deja contancia completa de todos las audiencias orales que se celebran allí. Para lo cual debe interpretar, tomar nota rápidamente y dejar constancia escrita de todo de todo lo comentado en la sala.(digitalmente).

No quisiera ese trabajito...

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Si existen vocablos en español para decir la misma idea, tales como _transcribir_, _pasar a computadora, capturar_ o algún otro que sea eminentemente del idioma (una reminiscencia de la olivetti que aún he llegado a escuchar, de manera eventual y aislada, es mecanografiar; claro, dicho por personas que incluso en nuestros días siguen más familiarizadas con la máquina de escribir que con la computadora) no veo por qué habría que decir _tipear_. 

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Mateamargo said:


> Si quieres que se te entienda menos aún, te recomiendo _mecanografiar_.
> 
> Aquí todos decimos _tipear_, y nadie de la RAE vino a pegarnos.


 
Hola:

Sí claro, por la vía del uso común y de la ausencia de una especie de "supervisión inquisitiva" de la RAE, también habría que decir que nadie les va a pegar a los cartageneros por decirle "aparar" o "cachear" al atrapar la pelota del béisbol.

Pero de ahí a "recomendar" que se usen, vr. gr, que se incluyan en un manual de redacción de crónica deportiva o algo semejante para describir esa actividad, no lo creo. 

O volviendo al "tipear" que se discute, ¿alguno de ustedes con todas esas observaciones se atrevería a sentar esa palabra en un dictado asociado a un proceso de selección de personal?

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

Es posible que con el tiempo tipear sea aceptado como un préstamo al español si a la mayoría se nos ocurre que significa teclear o escribir en computadora (o máquina de escribir, hace poco vi una, todavía se usan!!!) en español. 
Yo, como dije antes, no he escuchado la palabra como tal. Estoy en la etapa en que la palabra me suena mal, me suena a spanglish.
En lo personal trato de evitar el spanglish. De repente cuando escucho a mis colegas en algún mensaje grabado por teléfono "háblame pa'trás" siento que me da urticaria. Les voy a preguntar que significa tipear y luego les digo.
Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Pues siempre que escuché _tipear_ lo asocié con los "tipos" (Piezas de la máquina de escribir en que está de realce una letra u otro signo. [DRAE dixit]). Y escucho ese término desde la época de la Olivetti y de la Remington que usaba en el Juzgado donde hice mis prácticas preprofesionales y que casi hacen que termine con síndrome del tunel carpiano. _Teclear _también se decía, por cierto, pero creo que menos. Hoy todos _digitan_. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Marco PCA

Hola, se que este post es un poco antiguo pero al buscar cómo decir la misma frase me topé con que al día de hoy ya existe la palabra tipear en la RAE:

Tipear
Del ingl. _to type._

1. tr. Arg., Chile, Ec., Nic., Perú, Ur. y Ven. Escribir un texto utilizando unteclado de máquina de escribir o de una computadora.

Que curioso


----------

